# Oil Pressure Light Flickering



## 1998altima (May 7, 2007)

First post to this forum. I'm out on the road, 300 miles from home, and the oil pressure light starts flickering. I immediately check the oil, add half a quart to bring it full, and the light still flickers. No performance problems, yet, but I think I've heard some knocking...

Do I risk driving home to my trusted mechanic?


----------

